# How much did your GSD weigh at 8 weeks?



## britneylnguyen

Just out of curiosity.. Oh & please add what your shepherd weighs now as well  Thank you.


----------



## doggiedad

at 9 weeks he weighed 17lbs. at 5 yrs 8 months he weighs
83 lbs.


----------



## m1953

At 8 weeks the day I bought her home she was 11lbs 12 oz. at ten months old a week ago and a half ago she was 60 lbs.


----------



## mandiah89

Diesel at 8 weeks weighed 10.9lbs at 2 years and 2 months she weighed 47lbs

Penny at 8 weeks weighed 11.4lbs... cant wait to see how much she has gained in 4 weeks as next week she will be going in for second round of shots and will be 12 weeks


----------



## jen1982

At 7 weeks when we brought him home Malcolm was 11.9lbs and at his 12 week check up last week he was 30.2lbs.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd

My male pup Mojo was 20.1 lbs at 9 weeks old.
At 21 months old, he's just a bit over 92 lbs and still growing!


----------



## Sunflowers

At 8 weeks he was about 10 pounds.:wub: I miss being able to pick him up.

Oh, and now he is a year old and weighs about 65.


----------



## JPF

britneylnguyen said:


> Just out of curiosity.. Oh & please add what your shepherd weighs now as well  Thank you.


Male: 12 pounds at 8 weeks, 80 pounds at 2 years. 

As far as I know, weight at 8 weeks is not a good way to know how much they will weigh as adults. Look at the parents


----------



## sparra

My bloke was 10kg at 10 weeks (so 22lbs) and at 22 months he is 45kg (so close to 100lbs) and you can see his ribs....he is super fit.
Both his parents were average and well within the standard so go figure


----------



## doggiedad

do you have a bathroom scale? weigh yourself. then pick up
the pup and weigh you and the pup. the difference is your
pup's weight.



mandiah89 said:


> Diesel at 8 weeks weighed 10.9lbs at 2 years and 2 months she weighed 47lbs
> 
> Penny at 8 weeks weighed 11.4lbs... cant wait to see how much she has gained in 4 weeks as next week she will be going in for second round of shots and will be 12 weeks


----------



## october23jg

We have 2 and just got our 3rd he is white 8 weeks and no kidding weighs 30 lbs he was the biggest our breeder has ever had, holding him is like holding a 4 mo old puppy he is huge!


----------



## Sithumya17

Kaiser weighed around 6kg (13lbs) at 8 weeks, 10kg (22lbs) at 10 weeks and 13.30 kg (29lbs) at 12 weeks ? He's almost 14 weeks now Cant wait to see how big he'll get hehe


----------



## Dingo745

I never bothered weighing Jack when I first got him at 8 weeks, but I do know that he was 55kg. or 120 lbs by the time he was 12 months old.
He was a lean mean love machine :gsdhead:


----------



## LRP

Chunk was 14 lbs at 8 weeks/9 weeks (when we brought him home) 
He is now 45 lbs at 5 almost 6 months old. 

We anticipate him being 85-90 lbs as an adult, both him and his mates paws are huge and both parents were large. The vet thought he would be over 100 lbs but we don't think so... he is thin but muscular.


----------



## Erros

Dio is 12.5 lbs at little over 7 weeks. I can't wait to see how he grows!


----------



## LuvShepherds

13 pounds, but he had parasites. He’s now around 75.


----------



## SF_Ronin

Bear was 20lbs at 9 weeks. Today he is 16 weeks and 45lbs.


----------



## Pdog615

My boy Alpha weighs 21.7 pounds at 7 weeks, 5 days. Made me question the breeders born dates..Vet said he's going to be a big boy nonetheless. ??


----------



## Jorski

Max was 11.5 pounds at 8 weeks...now he is 60 pounds at 7 months.


----------



## Sunflowers

Hans was 10 lbs. 
I got Rolf at 10 weeks. He was 14 lbs then.


----------



## AlexG.

@8wks Nessie weighed 17lbs. Today @ the vet @ 20wks 2days she weighed 55lbs!


----------



## SilentJ202

My boy was 14lbs and now at 11 months hes 80lbs


----------



## iain_b

Juniper was 15lb when we brought her home at 9 weeks, weight was confirmed at the vet two days later.

She's 9 months old and 73lb.


----------

